# pega-pega



## Valquiria Alcantara

Alguém poderia me dizer como se chama este jogo infantil "pega-pega" em espanhol? Trata-se de um jogo onde um indivíduo persegue a vários outros tentanto tocar um outro elemento do grupo. Se um elemento do grupo é tocado, ele passa a perseguir os elementos do grupo e assim sucessivamente.


----------



## willy2008

Aquí en Argentina lo llamamos *la mancha.*


----------



## Valquiria Alcantara

Muchas gracias.


----------



## sorollexiste

Na espanha se fala: "tu la llevas".
En España se llama: "tu la llevas".


----------



## Valquiria Alcantara

Muchas gracias.


----------



## sorollexiste

Me desculpe, tem um nome ainda mais popular: corre, corre que te pillo

http://www.padresonones.es/noticias/ampliar/287/corre-corre-que-te-pillo


----------



## Fanaya

Em Espanha também se diz '_pilla-pilla_'. Eu penso vais lembrar mais fácilmente desta denominação por causa da sua semelhança, entre aspas, com o termo português.


----------



## Kalimi5t

Eu sempre chamei de "pilla-pilla" também.


----------



## chlapec

Boa tarde,
Na Galiza, diz-se: "xogar á pita" (e em castelhano dizemos "jugar a la pita").


----------



## Valquiria Alcantara

Gracias por la indicación de la página web. Voy a usarla a menudo.


----------



## Culiacán

Hola Valquiria, en México ese juego (pega-pega) se llama "rabia" y el que toca tiene o "trae" la rabia y la transmite al que logra alcanzar. Nosotros jugamos a "la rabia". Saludos


----------



## Valquiria Alcantara

Gracias a todos por la ayuda. Estoy aprendiendo muchísimo.


----------



## Kalimi5t

Estou vendo que o nome muda muito segundo as regioes, mesmo na Espanha ja falarom 4 nomes.
Agora que vejo o de rabia também há outro nome: Peste. É bastante parecido e existem variaçoes: "Pesta alta", "Peste baja", com madeira, ferro...
Na "peste alta" um individuo (que "tem a peste") tem que conseguir tocar alguém para le pasar a peste. Se um individuo esta em alto (acima duma cadeira, por exemplo), ele esta "a salvo" e nao se pode lhe passar a peste.
Em tudos eles, como no pilla-pilla, o individuo que tentar tocar os outros "la para"
http://www.acanomas.com/Enciclopedia/489/La-Peste-Alta.htm

Também acabo de lembrar outro jogo popular (acho que em minha regiao mais do que o "pilla-pilla"): o escondite:
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Escondite


----------



## Valquiria Alcantara

¡Hola Kalimi5t!
De hecho, estoy sorprendida con la variedad de nombres. Estoy aprendiendo muchísimo. Gracias por los enlaces con informaciones sobre juegos infantiles.


----------

